# Considering a blue fibor for field



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

My ole Buddy Dean loves it for everthing.

Got the LP light and Blue fiber. Green always been my favorite.


What do most use in field?
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Dan, 

I lose green on the hunter face or even the field face if it has a glare on it.

I lose blue in the hunter face if the sun is on it.....even with an LP light. 

Red works best for me on both faces but it doesn't work well on the animals for me.

So,.......I use an orange dot on my lens.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I use what works for ME.....

Blue works great but I am not using a light...and won't. I am not color blind at all so I can use whichever color I feel like using and I see it well. Some colors are brighter then others and are actually too bright.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Dan,
> 
> I lose green on the hunter face or even the field face if it has a glare on it.
> 
> ...


I shot a field round in Missouri with red fibor at the time that I used for 3d. I lost in certian sunlight on some targets. I do remember that.
DB


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't use a fiber, but after speaking with an archer/optometrist about this subject, it was discovered that green followed by blue would work best for me. So I use a green circle reticule and a blue level and my eyes could not be happier.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

For most of us there is little difference between a field pin or a 3D pin if you are shooting a 45 yard or longer 3D class. A big difference might be that you'll be shooting more targets in brighter light and a at white bulls eye. This past summer was my first season not shooting hunter class gear. I ended up using an LP Light with a blue .010 fiber with a 3x lens in the CBE. I completely blacked out the sight housing AND fiber tube by wrapping them in black electrical tape. The reason I did this is so that I could completely control the brightness of the fiber "dot". One of the problems we all have to deal with at some time or another is having a fiber glare so brightly that it is hard to see where we are aiming......... Hence I block as much ambient light as I possibly can and then use the LP light to set the pin brightness.

Up until I tried the blue fiber with a light I could not use any thing but green. The problem with green is that it picked up a lot of natural light and would at times be too bright. Teh blue fiber does NOT pick up natural light very well so make sure you have a light that lets you set the intensity.


----------



## Daiwateampenn (Feb 8, 2012)

red and green works for me.. i still prefer green, somehow, in certain day light condition, green sometimes seem to disappear??? just have no idea....

yellow and orange doesnt....


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

KStigall makes a good point. Too much light through the fiber optics makes it very hard to focus on the target. Controlling the amount of light into the fiber is key. I use "cinefoil" as a sunshade, a pin with 1/2 straight fiber, and an LP Light. This gives me a controllable setup. I can vary the fiber intensity on the LP light.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Daniel:

I find the gold to be best for field. Blue can be too dim at times and hard to see in the right sun conditions. For the record, I shoot a black dot for field/hunter/animal since it doesn't vary at all. I use blue fiber for 3D and seldom have to turn on the light.

Roger


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

rsw said:


> Daniel:
> 
> I find the gold to be best for field. Blue can be too dim at times and hard to see in the right sun conditions. For the record, I shoot a black dot for field/hunter/animal since it doesn't vary at all. I use blue fiber for 3D and seldom have to turn on the light.
> 
> Roger


Roger the black dots not an issue at all for black targets at all? I will try a black dot. Have a Happy Holiday.

Your saying there a gold fiber?
DB


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Black shows up fine on field faces...I have used it in the past. I used to keep a black fiber in my tube for certain lighting conditions. 

Gold...yellow...same thing. Some fiber looks gold some looks more yellow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Dan:

There is a gold tint fiber, but not always easy to find them. I think it is an orange with a little more yellow in it. I found it pretty easy to see, but I like a large dot in my scope and that is why I favor the black dot rather than a little fiber. It seems to stand out against a black field spot for me although it is a little more dim. I don't really like the bright fibers for outdoor dots as they seem so bright they tend to distract my aiming. Sometimes depending on where the sun is in relationship to the shot, the fiber will also become very dim and I can hardly see it.


----------

